# 1st try with Qview



## k9cop451 (May 6, 2014)

Ready to go tomorrow! Cheese, onions and peppers... Wish me luck!













IMAG0921.jpg



__ k9cop451
__ May 6, 2014


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 6, 2014)

Nice weave!!! Should be a delicious combination...mozz, cheddar, co-jack or ???

...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## foamheart (May 7, 2014)

Sounds tastee so far!


----------



## k9cop451 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks! I used cubes of cheddar jack . The fattie and bacon weave tutorials make these crazy looking things less daunting. Thanks SMF!


----------



## k9cop451 (May 7, 2014)

One hour down.....













IMAG0924.jpg



__ k9cop451
__ May 7, 2014


----------



## foamheart (May 7, 2014)

Smells good!


----------



## k9cop451 (May 7, 2014)

Sorry Eric, got the cheese totally wrong! It's cubes of colby and monterey jack!


----------



## k9cop451 (May 7, 2014)

All done and it isawesome!!













IMAG0926.jpg



__ k9cop451
__ May 7, 2014


















IMAG0925.jpg



__ k9cop451
__ May 7, 2014


----------



## foamheart (May 7, 2014)

Dang man that looks good enough to eat!

Looks like ya done did good on that one, congrats!


----------



## worktogthr (May 7, 2014)

That looks amazing!  Great job!


----------



## k9cop451 (May 7, 2014)

Thank you all! How these aren't on every menu in America, I don't know..... I'm hooked!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 7, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaah, that's a thing of beauty!!! Nicely done!!! They are addictive for sure.

Eric


----------



## chestnutbloom (May 7, 2014)

K9COP451 said:


> All done and it isawesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smoking b (May 7, 2014)

IMAG0926.jpg



__ k9cop451
__ May 7, 2014






Nice job with your first fatty man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Well done


----------



## smokinadam (May 8, 2014)

K9COP451 said:


> All done and it isawesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Good smokin! Love stuffed loins and very solid weave!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 8, 2014)

Great looking fatty!!!

Nicely done,

Bill


----------



## k9cop451 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks again! I've nearly eaten the whole thing already! Again thanks to SMF!


----------



## fowldarr (May 26, 2014)

I think I am going try a similar one this week.


----------

